# liver as food



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

would liver be ok for food


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yes i have fed my p's liver numerous times.
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

it is ok


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

good for food, but smells


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

its good but fouls ur tank up have good filtration


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i tried chicken liver with my rhom, but he didn't touch it. If I try liver again, it will definately be beef only.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've tried beef liver with my p's and they loved it


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

thank i got it and it does smell but my splio got interested and then bored i guess i will pull it out tomorrow.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

use a bigger piece as opposed to several smaller ones. so if he doesn't touch it just scoop it out before it starts stinking the tank up


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i never really liked the idea of feeding piranhas liver. a liver is like a filter for your body, right? so in that respect you are feeding your prized fish a part of an animal that had a primary function of filtering debris from its bowels. please correct me if i'm wrong, but either way i still wont try it.

~Will.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*I am in agreement with you IllWill*

Simply because of the functionality of the liver I have refused to feed it to my piranhas... I give them good people food... Like bonless chicken breast, shrimp, and the raw beef heart... I'm sure there is nothing wrong with eating liver... I was forced to as a child... Now I am grown, and never ever have to eat it again... I don't want to punish my fish like I was as a child... Liver... Double Yuck!!!!











> From yours truly; the original spawning Madman... Muahahahah!!!! Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## FrenzyFish (Oct 2, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> i never really liked the idea of feeding piranhas liver. a liver is like a filter for your body, right? so in that respect you are feeding your prized fish a part of an animal that had a primary function of filtering debris from its bowels. please correct me if i'm wrong, but either way i still wont try it.
> 
> ~Will.


 The liver has to do with adding protiens to the blood to break down other items in the blood, if anything liver is gonna have more protien in it and be bloodier than just plain old meat.



> large, reddish-brown, glandular vertebrate organ located in the upper right portion of the abdominal cavity that secretes bile and is active in the formation of certain blood proteins and in the metabolism of carbohydrates, fats, and proteins


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

yes liver has 20 grams of protein per 100 grams compared to 17 for beef heart


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

My P's always ate it but seems to make the water greasy....leave a film on everything...had to do more water changes.
Hence.......I try not to feed them liver... I stick to Frozen beef heart cubes that are pre cut adn frozen in ice trays and stacked...when I need some...break it open and walla....no mess.
Once a week goldfish feeders keep them active and guppies in the tank which normally totoal in the hundreds when the tank is kept at about 82 degrees. They are like bunnies...







They also need great cover to breed which is easily accomplished by ttaking apart old fake plants and placing them in the corner of the tank where water would "naturally" push them. It also should incendently be dense with green and hard for the P's to get into. 
You can hear the P's jumping up to get the guppies at night when the gupps come out with the lights out....splish splash...
We have looked forward to it every evening. 
Later Str8


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

stick with beef heart same price


----------

